# My round face dilemma



## Amber-126 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone; my name is Amber and I'll be a sophmore in a new highschool next year. To kick off new beginnings in a new high school I want a Great haircut. I have dark black/brown hair with honey brown highlights. My only problem is that I have a round face and I'm unsure of what haircut would look good on me, plus, there's not many celebrities who have a really round face like me.

Does anyone have suggestions as to a _great, sassy_ haircut for someone with a round face? Do you think bangs would look ok on me?

Thanx in advance!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 10, 2007)

I think long, sideswept bangs look good on anybody. I know how you feel... the celebrites with round faces don't have haircuts I would want to copy. (like Christina Ricci and Drew Barrymore) There are several posts on MuT on finding the right style for your face shape, though. Good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a very round face so I know your dilema. What works for me is keeping my hair shoulder length (or longer). I have bangs which I keep on the longish side. And I straighten my hair with an iron so it looks a bit sleek.

I have a few snippets that discuss the dos and don't of hairstyles and round faces.

Round faces are characterized by a round chin, roundness at the cheeks and being the widest near the ears. Because they lack the length of the oval face, the hair should be cut to create the illusion of length in the face. This is achieved by creating height on top of the head while minimizing hair width; keeping it flat at the sides and around the ears.

Your hairstyle should slim your face. You can do this by wearing height at the crown of your hair and keeping your sides close to your face. Long side-swept bangs work best.

Round faces can wear their hair in soft, long layers, but do best without full bangs.

Do not style hair so it is full at the sides; keep hair sleek and smooth along the sides.

Avoid these looks:

Short layers on the top and sides

Pulled back styles without any hair touching your face

Styles that add width to the side of your face

Straight across, blunt bangs that will shorten your face

Chin length bob or too-short styles

Hope this info helps


----------

